# Aucun son sur haut parleur (Ubuntu 10.10)



## Sem' (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai installé Ubuntu10.10 en dual boot sur mon macbook pro il y a peu, pour essayer un nouveau système d'exploitation.

Tout semble s'être passé comme prévu, à ceci près que je n'ai aucun son sur mes hauts parleurs, la sortie optique jack semblant bloqué (LED rouge allumée)
Cependant lorsque je vérifie mes réglages son, Ubuntu ne semble pas détecter autre chose que cette sortie, ne propose de haut parleurs.

Que faire?
Je suis tout neuf sur linux et découvre seulement les joies des commandes via terminal!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## qparis (3 Novembre 2010)

La LED rouge c'est normal, ça veut dire que SPDIF est activé

Essais de lancer alsamixer dans un terminal


----------

